# Superman vs Arcseus



## Fabregas is shit (Jun 24, 2009)

Arcseus is omnipotent right according to NF...who whins


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2009)

> Arcseus is omnipotent right according to NF...who whins



... Is he talking about the Pokemon?

Because that most certainly, is NOT how you spell the name...
or how you spell wins...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 24, 2009)

What is this? I don't ... Also was this some lame attempt of a spite thread against Pokemon?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

And no, Arceus is not omnipotent. Well the animeverse one isn't. Meteor > Arceus...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 24, 2009)

The game one is > Dialga and Palkia, which are galaxy creators, so Arceus should win. Definitely not omnipotent though, as evidenced by the fact that it no longer has its hundred arms.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 24, 2009)

I've heard in that topic with LT and the Chousin that one version of Superman can bust a universe and punch through reality and one version survived a Big-bang. Plus Supes is ridiculously above Lightspeed so he should Blitz.

Mind you I don't know much about Superman but these are things I hear a lot in topics involving him. Cosmic armor Supes can beat Z supposedly. Is this true?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I've heard in that topic with LT and the Chousin that one version of Superman can bust a universe and punch through reality and one version survived a Big-bang. Plus Supes is ridiculously above Lightspeed so he should Blitz.
> 
> Mind you I don't know much about Superman but these are things I hear a lot in topics involving him. Cosmic armor Supes can beat Z supposedly. Is this true?


Supposedly. Superman with Sword of Superman or something like that. Not that it matters in this match.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2009)

A LOT of "Supermen" can beat Z

The argument just went on much longer than it should have because Hadomaru seems intent on dragging the name of Tenchi Muyo through the dirt...

Honestly he made the rest of the Tenchi fans look horrible in that thread...


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> The game one is > Dialga and Palkia, which are galaxy creators, so Arceus should win. Definitely not omnipotent though, as evidenced by the fact that it no longer has its hundred arms.



He still is greater than them. He solos the whole dragon god trio, and I don't mean 1 by 1. Dialga actually sends the gang back in time to prevent his betrayal so he doesn't get pissed off in the first place... How the fuck is anyone supposed to believe this thing gets hurt by a meteor with what Palkia and Dialga are capable of? Whatever...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 24, 2009)

the upper supermen could probably do this.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

Let's attempt to throw some logic at the topic. Dialga sends people thousands of years into the past and Arceus is greater than him. Palkia can fling towns trough dimensions, revive dead legendary pokemon and Arceus is greater than him. Both of them fighting in the human world threatened to destroy reality via a space-time rift they created by fighting and Arceus solos them with Giratina helping them... Pokemon writers are worse at powerscaling than Kubo. 

Oh yeah, Arceus creates a space-time distortion by starting to wake up... Infact, that's what got Palkia and Dialga fighting in the first place. Awesome that this guy gets pwned by a meteor!!!!!


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jun 24, 2009)

^Think of how Bowser constantly loses to jumping plumbers despite how strong he is. Arceus' situation is similar.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 24, 2009)

Most Versions of Superman> Meteor anyway.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Most Versions of Superman> Meteor anyway.



I think you missed the point... Because of that PIS feat there is really no way we can judge Arceus.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 24, 2009)

Superman can beat everyone in pokemon at once. This is a spite thread go read the TC's post and tell me he was'nt intending for rape by supes.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

You saw the part about Arceus waking up causing a space-time distortion right? One so great both Palkia and Dialga assumed the other was invading their turf. The guys that almost destroyed reality without trying... Pokemon has offically reached retarded power levels!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 24, 2009)

Superman with cosmic armor is the size of a jar that holds 52 universes. Superman has supposedly punched reality.

Not sure how accurate this info is:

MegamiMiko


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

Pulling out the strongest version eh? How about a more mainstream version?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 24, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Pulling out the strongest version eh? How about a more mainstream version?


 Pre Crisis should do.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

God I hope he wins this! Pokemon shouldn't be allowed to be as powerful as it is.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 24, 2009)

They're not that strong.There are many characters I can list who could solo in their sleep.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 24, 2009)

Omnimon X is on that list right?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> They're not that strong.



No, the dragons really are that powerful. The stuff I said is the fucking movie plot! Assuming the wiki leaks are true.
•Rinoa•
Palkia, in a game plot, stuffed whole forests in small buildings and linked doors to spots miles away for lulz.
•Rinoa•
Any time a human in verse beats these guys it is PIS at it's finest.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 24, 2009)

Thats pretty limited reality warping there.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, too bad it was a whim meaning it wasn't full power. Dialga sent people thousands of years through time, Palkia should be on a similar level of reality warping. They were destroying reality by fighting. Space-time was literally collapsing little by little. Arceus solos them.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 24, 2009)

Janemba puts reality in danger, and  no one will argue that he could beat superman (precrisis anyway)


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think you fully grasp what was happening... It's not like it was getting warped or anything, it was flat out disappearing. Literally destroyed. Think what they did to that universe Jaspers distorted, that's what they did.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah, that power is pretty bland now, thats what filler buu was doing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> yeah, that power is pretty bland now, thats what filler buu was doing.



Wait a minute? destroying the very fabric of reality, and making it unravel is bland?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 24, 2009)

When your dealing with DC, yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qhtoC2-4dI[/YOUTUBE]
Watch the background during the fight. And keep in mind Arceus building up power to wake up started it.

Oh fuck, he got banned...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> When your dealing with DC, yes. Yes it is.



But the only Superman i'm aware of that can do that is Cosmic Armor Supes, but he's not the one normally used, unless specified.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 24, 2009)

> Wait a minute? destroying the very fabric of reality, and making it unravel is bland?



Yes compared to DCverse characters.


Lucifer Morningstar is Mulitversal and just below Supreme god
His brother is his equal

OOC thread

Vertigo=DC. So yes it counts.

And Superman is Anti-monitor with his cosmic armor.This is Anti-monitor:

OOC thread

Darkseid can also be quite powerful when he is'nt Jobberseid:

OOC thread

Superman is'nt Lucifer level but with his Cosmic armor and Sword of Superman he's well above any pokemon.

One weaker version survived a big bang.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

No one is disputing there are plenty of characters that can beat the verse the thing that boggles the mind is the tier they have to be to do it... Palkia repaired that rift in less than 30 seconds sending that town back to where it belonged and reviving Darkrai. Arceus is above this so where does that leave him?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a pok?mon fan but using powerscaling fails in this scenario.

Arceus was said to have spawned both Dialga and Palkia, but that could have just been a one-time feat. No where does it show him having any powers anywhere near omnipotence.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2009)

He beats all 3 dragons at the same time in the upcoming movie. All 3.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jun 24, 2009)

He created Giratina too. But according to the hall of origin, he's done nothing but sleep since creating those 6 pokemon.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 24, 2009)

Pokemon powerscaling is truly screwed up. I'll wait until the movie comes out to see some more of his feats.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 26, 2009)

Seyta said:


> A LOT of "Supermen" can beat Z
> 
> The argument just went on much longer than it should have because Hadomaru seems intent on dragging the name of Tenchi Muyo through the dirt...
> 
> Honestly he made the rest of the Tenchi fans look horrible in that thread...



I don't know why so many trolls and tards are Tenchi fans. It makes me ashamed.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jun 26, 2009)

saying Arceus isn't strong because he got wounded by a meteor is like saying Shanks isn't strong because he got his arm ripped off by a Sea King.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 26, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I don't know why so many trolls and tards are Tenchi fans. It makes me ashamed.


 i guess no one noticed that i conceded....


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 27, 2009)

If it the video game one then he wins but we still don't know that much about the anime or manga just yet. Lets wait for the movie to comeout which is another week or so then maybe we will find out about that whole metor crap.



> saying Arceus isn't strong because he got wounded by a meteor is like saying Shanks isn't strong because he got his arm ripped off by a Sea King.



Or Darkseid is weak because he fell down some stairs lol.


----------



## punkrocklee (Jun 30, 2009)

vegeta what does the scouter say about pokemons power level?
its over 9000 retard points


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll wait for pokemon's next generation so I can see critters leveling whole universes for the lols myself. Arceus will prolly lose this one.


----------



## Way-Man (Jun 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I've heard in that topic with LT and the Chousin that one version of Superman can bust a universe and punch through reality and one version survived a Big-bang. Plus Supes is ridiculously above Lightspeed so he should Blitz.
> 
> Mind you I don't know much about Superman but these are things I hear a lot in topics involving him. Cosmic armor Supes can beat Z supposedly. Is this true?


Superman can no longer go FTSL.  He still wins though.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 1, 2009)

Um, yeah, Superman is FTL. Not as ridiculously cross-the-universe-in-seconds FTL as he was in the Silver Age, but still FTL.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 1, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Um, yeah, Superman is FTL. Not as ridiculously cross-the-universe-in-seconds FTL as he was in the Silver Age, but still FTL.


Was he FTL in the first doomsday arc?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 1, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Was he FTL in the first doomsday arc?



You mean Death of Superman?

No, I don't think so. He didn't reach FTL in Post-Crisis continuity until around 2000.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 1, 2009)

ok thanks. If he's FTL, could any pokemon react to that?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 1, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> ok thanks. If he's FTL, could any pokemon react to that?



I don't know, as I am not a Pokemon expert


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 1, 2009)

any pokemon experts out there?


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 1, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> ok thanks. If he's FTL, could any pokemon react to that?



Probably Alakazam. >_> Or not. Too lazy to check for him, but this is probably wrong.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 1, 2009)

Alakazam has a very high iq, but does that affect reaction speed?


----------

